# Weight of LeMond carbon fork on '08 sarthe?



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone know the weight of the carbon fork on the 2007 LeMond Sarthe? I've done plenty of research and haven't found any information. I've read that forks on other LeMonds are quite heavy, and I thought I could shed some weight with a better fork. I don't have a scale to weigh it and thought someone on RBR could help. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

*Crickets*

I guess I'll just get a scale.


----------

